# FinCEN form - which boxes are obligatory?



## city (Jan 20, 2014)

Do we only have to fill out the yellow boxes of the Fincen form? Or do all areas need to be filled out? When check "validate" it does not trip me up for not including my middle name and address as they are not yellow. I just find it strange that the Fincen doesn't want that info... any one successful in submitting w/o filling the yellow in?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, I never thought to try just not filling in my address! Middle name is always negotiable, as some people literally have no middle name. But I kind of suspect they are going to want your address.

Haven't had any contact with them since they went "all electronic" but I know one time they came back to me asking for some information they thought was "missing." (It wasn't - but that's another story.) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## city (Jan 20, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Wow, I never thought to try just not filling in my address! Middle name is always negotiable, as some people literally have no middle name. But I kind of suspect they are going to want your address.
> 
> Haven't had any contact with them since they went "all electronic" but I know one time they came back to me asking for some information they thought was "missing." (It wasn't - but that's another story.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Can't see how to edit my post (on mobile viee), but I wanted to scrap that last line I said - the address does not come up in the yellow obligatory fields. I will add it in but it's just curious that it doesn't make you put something like that in. It doesn't require any info for my accounts either, other than the numbers and the Banks name(even for. Joint account)!

I imagine you're right though Bev - better to get it over and done with the right way the first time!!


----------

